# Bac Jahresrückblick 2012-2015 x1000



## Bac (1 Juli 2015)

Als ich vor gut 3 ½ Jahren angefangen habe mich mit Bildbearbeitung zu beschäftigen hätte ich nie gedacht das ich mal auf *1000* Bilder kommen werde.
Als kleines Dankeschön für alle die mich die letzten Jahre immer unterstützt haben hier meine gesammelten Werke.
Leider muss ich auch sagen dies sind meine letzten* Bilder.
So nun aber genug der Worte viel Spaß mit meinen Bildern.


Alessandra Ambrosio



 

 

 



Alexandra Daddario



 

 



Alexandra Kamp





Alexis Bledel



 

 

 

 



Alexis Ren





Ali Larter



 

 

 

 

 

 



Alina Süggeler



 



Alison Haislip





Alyssa Milano





Amanda Righetti



 

 

 



Amanda Seyfried



 

 

 



Amber Heard



 

 

 

 

 

 



Amber Valletta





Amy Acker



 

Amy Adams



 

 

 

Andrea Parker



 

Angelina Jolie



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Angie Harmon



 

Anna Kendrick



 

 

 



Anna Paquin



 



Anna Torv



 

 

 

Anne Hathaway



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Annika Kipp



 

Ashley Judd



 

Ashley Tisdale



 

Audrina Patridge



 

 

 



Autumm Reeser



 

Avril Lavigne



 

 

 

 



Barbara Schöneberger



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Bella Thorne



 

Bettina Cramer



 

 

 

Betty Taube



 

Beverley Mitchell



 

Brittany Murphy



 

Busy Phillips



 

Cameron Diaz



 

Cara Delevingne



 

 

 

 

 

Carrie Anne Moss



 

Charlize Theron



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Chloe Moretz



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Chloe Sevigny



 

Christina Ricci



 

Cindy Crawford



 

 

 



Claire Danes



 

 

 

Cobie Smulders



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Collien Fernandes



 



Cosma Shiva Hagen



 

Dakota Fanning



 

 

 



Danielle Panabaker



 

 

 

Deborah Ann Woll



 

Denise Richards



 

 

 

 

 



Diane Kruger



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Doutzen Kroes





Elisha Cuthbert



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Eliza Dushku



 

 

 

Elizabeth Banks



 

 

 



Elizabeth Mitchell



 



Elle Fanning



 

 

 

Emily Blunt



 

 

 



Emily VanCamp



 

 

 

Emma Stone



 



Emma Watson



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Emmanuelle Chriqui



 



Emmy Rossum



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Eva Green



 

 

 



Eva Habermann



 

 

 

 

 

Eva Longoria



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Eva Mendes



 

 

 



Eva Padberg



 



Evan Rachel Wood



 



Evangeline Lilly



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Famke Janssen



 



Felicitas Woll



 

Fernanda Brandao



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Gail Kim



 

Gillian Anderson



 



Hailee Steinfeld



 

Hanna Nitsche



 

 

 

Hannah Spearritt



 



Hayden Panettiere



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Heather Graham



 

Heather Locklear



 



Heidi Klum



 

Helene Fischer



 

 

 

 

 



Hilary Duff



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Hilary Swank



 



Jane Levy



 

Jeanette Biedermann



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Jennifer Aniston



 

 

 

Jennifer Garner



 

 

 

 

 



Jennifer Lawrence



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Jennifer Love Hewitt



 

 

 

Jennifer Morrison



 

 

 

 

 

Jennifer Rostock



 



Jeri Ryan



 

Jessica Alba



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Jessica Biel



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Jessica Simpson



 



Johanna Klum



 

Josefine Preuß





Joss Stone



 

Judy Greer



 

Julie Benz





Kaley Cuoco



 

Karoline Herfurth



 

Kate Beckinsale



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Kate Bosworth



 

 

 



Kate Hudson



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Kate Mara



 

 

 



Kate Upton



 

Kate Winslet



 



Katherine Heigl



 



Kathleen Robertson



 



Katie Holmes



 

 

 

 

 



Katy Perry



 

 

 

Keira Knightley



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Kelly Brook



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Keri Russell



 



Kim Raver



 

Kirsten Dunst



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Kristen Stewart



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Kristin Kreuk



 

Lady Gaga



 

Lake Bell



 

 

 

Laura Prepon



 



Laura Vandervoort



 

Lauren Graham



 

Lea Seydoux



 

Lena Gercke



 

 

 



Lena Meyer Landrut



 

Linda Cardelini



 

Lindsay Lohan



 

 

 

 

 

Luisa Hartema



 



Madeline Zima



 



Magdalena Brzeska



 

Mandy Capristo



 

Mandy Moore



 



Maria Bello



 

Maria Menounos



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Marilyn Monroe



 

Marion Cottilard



 

Marisa Tomei



 

Megan Fox



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mena Suvari



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Michelle



 



Michelle Hunziker



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Michelle Monaghan



 

 

 



Michelle Trachtenberg



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mila Kunis



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Miley Cyrus



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Milla Jovovich



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Miranda Kerr



 



Miriam Pielhau



 

 

 

Mischa Barton



 

 

 



Missy Peregrym



 



Mix



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Molly Quinn



 

 

 

 

 



Molly Sims



 



Morena Baccarin



 

Naomi Campbell



 

Natalie Dormer



 



Natalie Portman



 

Nazan Eckes



 



Nela Lee



 

 

 



Nelly Furtado



 

Neve Cambell



 

 

 

Nicole Kidman



 

Nicole Scherzinger



 

 

 

 

 

Nikki Cox



 

Nikki Reed



 

Nina Bott



 



Olivia Munn



 

 

 

Olivia Wilde



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Paige Wyatt



 

Panagiota Petridou



 



Paris Hilton



 

Alecia Moore (Pink)



 

 

 

 

 

Piper Perabo



 

 

 

 

 



Rachel Bilson



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Rachel McAdams



 

 

 

Rachel Weisz



 

Rebecca Immanuel



 



Rebecca Mir



 

 

 

 

 

Reese Witherspoon



 



Rhea Harder



 

Rihanna



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Robin Tunney



 

 

 



Rosamund Pike



 

 

 



Salma Hayek



 



Sandra Bullock



 



Sarah Hyland



 



Sarah Shahi



 

 



Sarah Silverman



 

Sasha Alexander



 

Sasha Grey



 

Scarlett Johansson



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Selena Gomez



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Sophia Loren



 

Sophia Thomalla



 

 

 



Sophie Turner



 

 

 

Stana Katic



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Summer Glau



 

 

 

 

 

Sylvie Meis



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Tamara Sedmak



 



Taylor Swift



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Tea Leoni



 

Teresa Palmer



 

 

 



Teri Hatcher



 



Tiffany Amber Thiessen





Toni Garrn



 

 

 

 

 

Tricia Helfer



 

 

 

Vanessa Hudgens



 

Yasmin Bleeth



 

 



Zooey Deschanel




​

*letzten Bilder in einer Auflösung von 1920*1200 (16:10) neuer Monitor neue Auflösung 2560*1440 (16:9) 
So schnell werdet ihr mich nicht los 


BAC
​


----------



## gugolplex (1 Juli 2015)

:thx: Danke für deine tollen Wallis! :thumbup:
Im ersten Moment musste ich mal schlucken, als du oben sagtest, dass das die letzten Wallis sind!  Zum Glück kahm die Auflösung am Ende! :WOW:


----------



## didi33 (1 Juli 2015)

Tolle Arbeiten.:thx:


----------



## Hehnii (1 Juli 2015)

1000 :crazy:

Während ich hier schreibe lädt die Seite immer noch. 

Ein großes Danke an Dich! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2015)

Bin auch kurz vor 1000 

Schöne Übersicht, hätte gedacht es wären mehr von Schatzi gewesen 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (1 Juli 2015)

Klasse Arbeit Bac hoffe auf die nächsten 1.000 :thumbup: :thx:


----------



## 307898X2 (17 Juli 2015)

:thx: für emma:thumbup:


----------



## Cherubini (20 Juli 2015)

Super - vielen Dank!


----------



## SonyaMus (24 Aug. 2015)

*Holy... These are so amazing! Thank you sooo much!*


----------



## BigJones (24 Aug. 2015)

Danke! Das ist ganz großes Tennis!!!


----------



## Lisa007 (22 Sep. 2015)

Es ist beim Anschauen eine übergroße Freude - herzlichen Dank für´s Hochladen


----------



## DRAGO (22 Sep. 2015)

BAC das war nicht nett *grins* uns so einen Schrecken einzujagen.
Du bist doch der "Master of Wallpaper" und wir freuen uns doch immer wieder auf deine tollen Arbeiten.
Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall !
Danke dir das du dir die Zeit nimmst.


----------



## SSmurf (30 Okt. 2015)

Klasse Ladys  - Fantastische Bilder, hervorragend in Szene gesetzt !! Echt Spitze !! 

:thumbup: & :thx:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Okt. 2015)

Hammer Sammlung vielen Dank für viele gute Werke :thx::thumbup:


----------



## chini72 (8 Dez. 2015)

:thx: immer wieder gern!!


----------



## Matze8426 (24 Dez. 2015)

Eine Hammer Sammlung.
Danke dafür und puh, gott sei dank kam da ja noch auf die Auflösung!


----------



## Gentel66 (21 Jan. 2016)

wahnsins Arbeit, tolle Collagen, herzlichen Dank für die tollen Bilder


----------



## jellisch (21 Jan. 2016)

Eine klasse Arbeit!!!


----------



## adrenalin (16 Okt. 2016)

Tolle Arbeit !!!!


----------



## papagajo (20 Dez. 2016)

klasse toll danke


----------



## Gonzi (25 Dez. 2016)

Hui des hört ja gar nicht mehr auf :thx:


----------



## wake (7 Juli 2020)

Eine klasse Arbeit!!!


----------



## gumani (11 Juli 2020)

Vielen dank für die Tolle Arbeit ^^


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2020)

danke danke danke danke


----------

